
CPUsage is AirBnB for CPU - barredo
http://www.cpusage.com/
======
mukyu
'Floding@home'

I remember reading plans for something like this (users rent out space cpu,
storage, bandwidth) with the name bithive (maybe? this was years ago), but I
don't remember it every becoming a reality.

